# Burying Java Ferns?



## ZeeZ (Nov 3, 2011)

I've been getting conflicting reports regarding burying Java Ferns in an NPT tank. Some say to leave them alone like you would in a normal tank, unburied. Others say it's fine to bury the rhizome in the dirt. Which is correct?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Do not bury the rhizome in any type of substrate.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Do not bury the rhizome. It's best if you attatch java fern to either a rock or a piece of driftwood with either cotton thread or fishing line. Some people also use rubber bands. If you bury it, the fern will grow for a while than just melt and die


----------



## ZeeZ (Nov 3, 2011)

Gotcha, thanks. So I assume I shouldn't bury other rhizome plants like Anuibas or Crypts, either?


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Anubias I also only put on rocks and wood. Not sure if you can bury the roots. I just think it looks cooler on wood. Maybe someone else can touch on that one. But crypts are fine to bury. just don't move them a lot after u plant them. They are notorious melters after a replant. But they will usually bounce back even after a hardcore melt.


----------



## PaulG (Apr 25, 2011)

Anubias and Java Ferns, do not bury.

Crypts, bury.


----------



## pjb9166 (Apr 2, 2012)

Im glad i had seen this thread. I better unburry my java fern. No wonder the leaves are turning black.


----------

